# Problems Hatching Eggs



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Alright guys and gals ... it's been a while since I've had a chance to post, but have been in and out of town the last few months.

So here's the deal ... my shoal has suddenly gone into breeding mode ... and I'm getting something like 2-3 nest full of eggs every few weeks. The last few batches I've just been having the worst luck with. I can't even get them to hatch. Once I transfer the eggs to the 10gal (cycled and water parameters good with good amount of water from the parent tank temp about 78-79) they just start to rot within 24-36 hours and the whole tank just starts to stink and the water turns milky.

Last year ... I had no problems hatching the eggs.

What am I doing wrong and or what can I check on? Should I even make small water changes before the eggs hatch or should I just leave it alone and not start after they hatch?

This is pretty strange ... business was slow last year, but the hatching was good. So far this year, business is good and the hatching is sucking big time.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Well...since you have experience w/ them before...what did you do differently this time?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what's up tweaked?

Try adding some dilluted salt, in to the fry tank, after you have transfered the eggs. It will help with the hatching, and reduce white cottony.

I have been having the most succsess as of late. I keep the water level just high enough for the sponge filters to work. I do quick cleanings, and never clean all of the sh*t up, and with keeping the water level low, you can just keep adding water. Make sure it is very close to the temp in the fry tank, (try black water extract) When I add water it's not much, maybe 1/2 gallon every couple of days, remember, be very gentle.

When it comes to raising these guys, trial and error is the *only* method. Everyone has different water parameters comming out the tap, only so much time available.

I hope I've given you some ideas.









Keep us posted

later


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe some info from here 

about this . Just a guess..


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Im no expert but couldn't you let the parents hatch them and then transfer the babies.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Jebus said:


> Im no expert but couldn't you let the parents hatch them and then transfer the babies.


 That would be hard...because they can swim...hard to catch...and hard to syphon them to another tank...itz best for me...is to syphon them 24hrs after the spawned...they are freshly hatched...can't really swim...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

egg gaurd will do the trick









If you can't find that stuff, salt is good substitute


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey All.

Thanks for the input! Guess I'll try a few different methods on the next round. Biz is picking up again ... so ...

Anyhow ... Mantis ... I was actually up in BC Canada on biz the last few weeks. Haven't been there for a while ... can't believe how much things have changed. Felt like I was HK (no puns intended).


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

keep us posted


----------

